# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Pozos legales,ilegales

## labanda

Hola a todos, me gustaria iniciar un tema sobre los pozos legales e ilegales que hay en España, cuales cuentan con caudalimetro, y donde se situan.

Mi idea es que podamos hacer un mapa de España señalando donde hay pozos, si es legal o ilegal y si cuenta con sistema de medición.

Tambien podriamos marcar donde se hacen "extraciones" no controladas y albercas, piscinas y depositos.

No se si habra algun tema ya en este sentido pero, de antemano agradezco a todo el mundo su colaboración.

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos, me gustaria iniciar un tema sobre los pozos legales e ilegales que hay en España, cuales cuentan con caudalimetro, y donde se situan.
> 
> Mi idea es que podamos hacer un mapa de España señalando donde hay pozos, si es legal o ilegal y si cuenta con sistema de medición.
> 
> Tambien podriamos marcar donde se hacen "extraciones" no controladas y albercas, piscinas y depositos.
> 
> No se si habra algun tema ya en este sentido pero, de antemano agradezco a todo el mundo su colaboración.


Hola Labanda.

Lo que planteas es un trabajo difícil, ya que los pozos ilegales, algunos, están tan escondidos que no son fáciles de ver. Algunos se pueden deducir, pero otros....


Para empezar, quizás las distintas CH puedan aportar la base del mapa con los que tienen registrados en sus bases de datos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si tu vieras en mi pueblo...
No se el nº exacto, pero que hay unos 50 o así. Y calculo que con contador unos 5 y te estoy exagerando. Ya conte en el hilo "Las fuentes revientan", lo que pasaba aguas arriba del esa fuente de la os mostraba videos y fotos.

----------


## GEOMAN

La Normativa de Aguas distingue básicamente dos tipos de aprovechamientos de aguas subterráneas: a) las que superan los 7.000 m3/año que necesitan una Concesión administrativa por parte de el Organismo de Cuenca correspondiente y b) las que no superan esos 7.000 m3/año que con notificarlo es suficiente.

 Lo que ocurre es que es difícil que se den concesiones para extraer mas de 7.000 m3/año y se requieren unos estudios técnico costosos que no todo el mundo quiere pagar. Los pozos suelen ser casi artesanales sin la intervención de ningún geólogo ni de ningún ingeniero de minas. Para evitar problemas se dice que la captación no superará el límite establecido pero la realidad es que ese límite se supera con creces en muchas ocasiones.

----------


## REEGE

Completamente de acuerdo con tus palabras... No queremos pagar y sí regar mucho y barato... Incalculables la cantidad de pozos ilegales que se extienden por todo el país... Es imposible calcularlos!!!
Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

En mi opinión eso de los 7.000 m3 es una bararidad. Concesión administrativa debería existir tanto para pozos pequeños como para pozos grandes. Otra cosa bien distinta es reducir la carga burocrática para los pequeños...

----------


## GEOMAN

> En mi opinión eso de los 7.000 m3 es una bararidad. Concesión administrativa debería existir tanto para pozos pequeños como para pozos grandes. Otra cosa bien distinta es reducir la carga burocrática para los pequeños...


Si es mucho o es poco dependerá de la extensión de la finca. Para la concesión de explotación superior a los 7.000 m3 se requieren rigurosos estudios tales como: Proyecto general, estudio agronómico y hidrogeológico. La concesión se otorga para periodo máximo de 75 años, pudiendo ser revisada y caducada con anterioridad al vencimiento. Puede incluso ser expropiada si es declarada de "utilidad pública". Todo esto se hace para que el agua se aproveche bien y no se despilfarre.

----------

